# Monitor Phosphate ?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Are there any devices with reasonable price to check Phosphate ?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

hanna phosphate meter

you can get them on ebay for pretty cheap or ORG sells them, however the last time I checked with them they didn't have any and they didnt know when they were going to be getting anymore.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Greg Hanna has few of them at a very good price, i just got the alkalinity one from NAFB at 59 dollars... I saw yesterday he has the phosphate one..


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

explor3r said:


> Hi Greg Hanna has few of them at a very good price, i just got the alkalinity one from NAFB at 59 dollars... I saw yesterday he has the phosphate one..


Is it ~ like this one ?

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/phosphate-range-mini-tester-250ppm-p-5966.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

What is ORG any way?
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

ORG=Oakville Reef Gallery...yep, in Oakville, ON, north of the side street of Oakville BA's

HTH


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,

Check Advanced Reef Aquatics, they have them in stock, according to their website.



sig said:


> Are there any devices with reasonable price to check Phosphate ?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you guys. Will try to jump to John today. The mops has Milwaukee Phosphate Low Range Mini Tester - 0.00-2.50ppm

but I was reading reviews and it has very unclear instructions

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Got it from John

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Great i think he only had 2 left...


----------

